# قضية الطلاق والزواج فى الأنجيل _ وقانون الاحوال الشخصية



## ابن الفادي (6 فبراير 2007)

*

"
قضية الطلاق والزواج فى الأنجيل​
اولا اسف لان الموضوع فيه طلاق واتمني ان تكون الاسرة المسيحية اسرة متحابة وترابطة 
فهذا الموضوع من المواضيع المهمة التي تهم كل المسيحيين . 


تعرض الأنجيل لمسائل الأحوال الئخصية فى قضية الطلاق والزواج فقد قال السيد المسيح : "
 من يطلق أمرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى ومن تزوج بمطلقة فأنه يزنى " (متى 5:22) 
(لوقا 16: 18)
ولكن هناك طوائف كانفي الماضي  يطبق عليهم قوانين ملتهم وقد لا يطبقون الآيات 
السابقة وهم :-
1 - طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس وطائفة السريان الأرثوذكس 
2 - طائفة الكاثوليك .. ( الأقباط الكاثوليك ) وهم من أصل مصرى - وطائفة الروم الكاثوليك 
وأفرادها من أصل يونانى - وطائفة الأرمن الكاثوليك وهم من أصل أرمنى - وطائفة السريان
الكاثوليك وهم من أصل سورى - وطائفة الموارنة الكاثوليك وهم من أصل لبنانى - وطائفة 
الكلدان الكاثوليك وهم من أصل عراقى - وطائفة اللاتين الكاثوليك وهم من أصل أوروبى .
3 - الطائفة الأنجيلية التى يطلق عليها البروتستانت وهم عده كنائس مختلفه لها مشيخة .
4 - الطائفة اليهودية .
******************************************************************
تعارض مبادئ الأنجيل وقوانين الأحوال المطبقة فى المحاكم المصرية
ولما كانت الكنيسة القبطية تطبق مبادئ الأنجيل والمجلس الأكليريكى بالكاتدرائية المرقصية
الكبرى فى العباسية ليس له الحكم إلا فى حالات الزنا فقط حسب قول السيد المسيح وقرار 
البابا شنودة الثالث مما أدى إلى لجوء الأقباط إلى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية لحل مشاكلهم 
صلوا على الطلاق منها وعندما ذهبوا إلى المجلس الأكليريركى للحصول على الأذن بالزواج
 مره ثانية رفض الأعتراف بالطلاق الذى تم فى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية ويقدر البعض أن عدد
القضايا التى تم فيها الحكم فى هذه المحاكم بأكثر من 50 ألف حكم من الأسباب التى حددها
قانون الأحوال الشخص الشخصية 264 لسنة 1995م بالطلاق رفضت جميعها من الكنيسة إلا
 إذا كان الحكم لعلة الزنا فقط . 
أما تاريخ قوانين الأحوال الشخصية فقد بدأ فى عام 1938م حيث صدؤت اللائحة الخاصة بالأحوال
الشخصية للأقباط ووافق عليها المجلس الملى والبطريرك يؤنس التاسع عشر وهناك تسع 
حالات موجودة فى لائحة 1938 م هذه الحالات قد تضمنها القانون 462م لسنة 1955 م الخاص
بالأحوال الشخصية فى تسع مواد من المادة رقم 50 حتى المادة رقم 58 وهو القانون السابق
ذكره فى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية اليوم والحالات التسع هى
أولاً : الزنا 
ثانياً : أعتناق أحد الزوجين ديانة غير الديانة المسيحية .
ثالثاً : غياب احد الزوجين لمدة خمس سنوات متتالية وصدور حكم بأثبات غيابه .
رابعاً : الحكم على أحد الزوجين بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة أو السجن أو الحبس .
خامساً : إذا أصيب أحد الزوجين بالجنون أو بمرض معد يجوز الطلاق بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات
على الجنون أو الأصابة بالمرضأو أصابة الزوج بمرض العنه .      
سادساً : عند إعتداء أحد الزوجين على ألاخر إعتداء جسيماً يعرضه للخطر .
سابعاً : إذا ساء سلوك أحد الزوجين وأنغمس فى حياة الرزيلة .
ثامناً : إذا أساء أحد الزوجين إلى الآخر وأستحكم النفور بينهما وأستمرت الفرقة بينهما لمدة ثلاث سنوات 
تاسعاً : إذا ترهبن أحد الزوجين .
وقد استمر تطبيق المواد التسعة السابق ذكرها لمدة 16 سنة من سنة 1955م حتى ســـنة
 1971م إلى أن صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 2782 لسنة 1971م بتعيين قداسة البابا شنودة 
الثالث بابا وبطريركاً للكرازة المرقصية بعد انتخابه الذى طبق آيات الأنجيل أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة
 الزنا وأن الأنجيل صريح أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا .
وأصدر البابا شنودة قرار باباوى رقم 7 لسنة 1971 إلى المجلس الأكليريكى بعدم إصدار أى 
تصاريح إلا إذا كان الحكم يستند فى اسباب الطلاق لعلة الزنا فقط أما إذا كان يستند إلى
 احد الأسباب الثمانية الأخرى لا يعطى تصريح زواج لأنها تخالف تعاليم السيد المسيح والأنجيل .
وقد لجأ بعض الأقباط الذين حصلوا على الطلاق من محاكم الأحوال الشخصية إلى طرق ملتوية
حتى يتزوجوا مرة ثانية فقد بعدوا عن كنيستهم .. فلجأ بعضهم إلى تغيير ديانتهم من مسيحية
إلى إسلام أو أى ديانة أخرى .. والبعض لجأ إلى الزواج المدنى يسجله فى الشهر العقارى .
وكانت المصيبة الكبرى أن البعض لجأ إلى الزواج العرفى بورقه شهد عليها شاهدين . 
وبالطبع لم تعترف الكنيسة بهذه الزيجات لأن الزواج هو سر من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة لا بد
 ان يتم في أجراؤه طقوس وصلوات كنسية معينه والزواج المدنى والعرفى يتم خارج الكنيسة
 فهو باطل فى نظر الكنيسة وكذلك فى المجتمع القبطى الذى ينظر نظرة غير طبيعية للذين
 لجأوا إلى هذه الحلول الملتوية . 
الصدام بين الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم الأحوال الشخصية وموقف الكنيسة 
حدث هذا الصدام فى 13/2/1986 م حينما قدمت الكنيسة القبطية شكوى للنيابة العامة فى
القمص دانيال وديع تتهمة بالتزوير فى أجراءات زواج الأقباط دون الحصول على تراخيص بالزواج
 الثانى من المجلس الأكليريكى وتم تحويل القمص دانيال وديع إلى محكمة الجنايات التى 
جكمت ببرائته لأن قانون الأحوال الشخصية لم ينص على إستخراج ترخيص بالزواج الثانى من
المجلس الأكليريكى لمن حصل على حكم بالطلاق من محاكم الأحوال الشخصية .. ولما كان
القس دانيال يعتبر موثقاً عاماً تابعاً للدولة لذلك فهو ملزم بتنفيذ الأحكام والنعليمات وقوانين
 الدولة لهذا حكمت محمكمة الجنايات ببرائته .

تحرك الكنيسة 
فى أواخر السبعينات أستطاع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث أن يدعوا رؤساء الكنائس الأنجيلين
والكاثوليك والبروتستانت والطوائف المسيحية الأخرى فى مصر فى مجمع محلى لمناقشة 
مشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين وقد تم اتفاقهم جميعاً على مشروع جديد 
يحل محل القانون الحالى 264 لسنة 1955م المخالف لتعاليم الأنجيل وقد توسع مشروع 
الكنائس للقانون الجديد فى مفهوم الزنا بحيث أعتبر أن هناك زنا فى القانون الجديد فى حالات
 لا تعتبر زنا فعلى أو أمساك فى حاله زنا أى أنه أستحدث زنا حكمى كسبب للطلاق فى المادة
 115 من مشروع القانون وهى كل عمل يدل على الخيانة الزوجية كما يأتى :- 
أولاً : هروب الزوجه مع رجل غريب ومبيتها معه بدون علم زوجها .
ثانياً : ظهور خطابات صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غريب تدل على وجود علاقة آثمة .
ثالثاً : وجود رجل غريب مع الزوجة فى منزل الزوجية بحالة مريبة .
رابعاً : تحريض الزوج لزوجته على أرتكاب الزنا .
خامساً : إذا حبلت الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل فيها ذلك لغياب زوجها أو مرضه 
سادساً : الشذوذ الجنسى 
وبعد إنتهاء المجمع المحلى من الموافقة من مشروع القانون فى عام 1979م سلم المشروع
بمعرفة البابا شنودة الثالث إلى الدكتور صوفى أبو طالب عندما كان رئيساً لمجلس الشعب
 وقد حول لوزارة العدل حيث وافقت عليه ووافق عليه الأزهر أيضاً ونحن كأقباط نسأل وما دخل
الازهر فى الموافقة على قانون يخص المسيحيين شئ غريب.
ولكن ظل هذا المشروع حبيس ألدراج منذ ذلك التاريخ لمدة عشرين عاماً لأن الأحداث نوالت
بإغتيال السادات ثم أزدياد شوكة الأرهاب وقيل ان  المناخ لا يسمح لمجلس الشعب بمناقشة
هذا القانون " ونحن نتسائل هل يصدق أحد هذا الكلام ؟ أن يظل مشروع يهم 10 مليون مسيحى
حبيس الأدراج لهذه الأسباب التافهه.. لقد عشنا هذا العصر وكلنا يعرف مدى الكره الذى كان 
يكنه الرئيس السابق محمد انور السادات للمسيحيين وكلنا نعرف أن تقنين وتطبيق الشريعة
الأسلامية ما هو إلا مخطط أسلامى لأبادة المسيحيين فى مصر فلا عجب أن يستقر هذا
المشروع فى قاع درج من ادراج مجلس الشعب وقابع عليه الشريعة الأسلامية وكلما يفتحوا 
الدرج يقع بصرهم على الشريعة الأسلامية فقط فبحثوها 20 سنة ونسوا ما تحتها أرحموا 
عقولنا يا مسلمين فبحث مشروع القانون فى سنة 1999م

المادة الثانية فى دستور السادات تقول 
" الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع "
وهذه المادة موجودة في دستور جميع الدول العربية وتعمل بها حتي الان والدولة العربية المختلفة
هى لبنان فلا يوجد نص بهذه الصورة فى الدستور اللبنانى ا.كما اصرت الدول الغربية بعد صقوط
صدام علي الغاءهذه المادة من الستور العراقي 
طبقت الشريعة الإسلامية فى مصر على الأقباط هذه الشربعة لا تعامل الناس سواسية لأن 
نبعها القرآن والوثيقة العمرية وغيرها من الوثائق التى أبتدعها نظام المحتل الإسلامى العربى
 فى القديم وجعل بها الناس طبقات المسلم العربى وخير أمته فى عنجهية يعتبر الآخرين أقل
وادنى منه فى المواطنة والمسلم يعتبر الدولة مرعى لأسلامة وعروبته يغرف منها ما يشاء
ويختلس منها ما يراه مناسباً له ولحياته هذه الشريعة تعتبر مال الدولة مال ظلم وليس من 
اموال المسلمين ونحن هنا لا نتكلم عن الإسلام ولكننا نتكلم عما يفعله قانون لإسلامى
 وتأثيرة على مصر واقتصاد مصرنتكلم عن مصر ودولة مصر واموال مصر التى هى حق لكل
المصريين نحافظ عليها لأنها وجودنا وكياننا وثروة أولادنا فإذا بددناها اليوم فماذا يحدث غداً
 لقد مضى عهد الفتوحات الإسلامية وكسب الرزق بالسيف اليوم هو يوم العقل والإختراعات
 ليس عصر السلب والنهب والأنفال وغيرها .. كما أنه هناك عدة ديانات فى الدولة يجب مراعاة 
كل منها بالتساوى ليس لأن الأكثرية مسلمة فتفرض رايها ودينها وشرعها على الآخرين الذين
منهم الأقباط اصحاب الأرض الحقيقيين الأصليين ليس هذا منطق أنسانى أو حتى يمكن ان
يقترب من وضع حضارى وللموضوع بقية 
ومن الغريب ان ينص قانون دولة تتكلم العربية على قانون الدولة الرسمى هو اللغة العربية فدولة
مثل فرنسا لا يمكن أن ينص دستورها على أن تكون الفرنسية هى لغة الدولة الرسمى , هذا 
نص أدخل لأنه ما ذال يشعر المسلم فى مصر أن مصر ليست ارضه ويجب أن يتكلم الناس العربية
حتى تصير الأرض تتكلم العربية ايضاً
ارجو ان ينال الموضوع قدر من اهتمامكم فهو يهم كل الاسر المسيحية *


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 فبراير 2007)

*انا شايف الموضوع وكأنه لا يهم احد *


----------



## أرزنا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قضية الطلاق والزواج فى الأنجيل _ وقانون الاحوال الشخصية*

سلام المسيح

شكرا على الموضوع انه مفيد


----------

